# Are rats really nocturnal?



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

I get home from school at about 11:25 every day, and I go to work around 1:30. Now I play with skiddy from the time I get home till 1:15. Skiddy is generally more adventurous and social at this time than when I play with him when I get home from work around 8pm. Is this a uncommon thing ? I just wanted to make sure it is not a bad sign or anything. When I play with Skiddy I sit next to his cage and open up the gate so he can come out if he wants, he always come out in the afternoon but at night he almost always stays in his igloo and does even peep out at me. I feed him treats equally both times and I'm always in a happy mood due to my Prozac and Adderal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Doesn't* even peep out at me


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you only have one rat?


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

If you only have one rat, you really should get him a companion.

Anyway, to answer your question, rats are not nocturnal. They are crepuscular, meaning that they are naturally most active at dawn and dusk. Pet rats will often adjust their sleeping schedule to fit yours, though. Whenever you're up and doing things in the house is when they'll be active, and whenever you turn off all the lights and sleep, they will. They'll still sleep some during your waking time, too, though.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Just to echo what others said, rats are extremely social animals and really need to have a companion in their life. While you may spend a lot of time with your rat, you can never truly replace what another rat can offer.


And, no they're not nocturnal. If they are, something's wrong with mine xD


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah they are not nocturnal and if he is the only rat you have his life revolves around you so he will be awake when you are


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Somebody tell my rats please. They are up all night on the wheel, shredding paper, throwing toys, playing rat games, etc. Lol I'm at the point where I wear earplugs. they're awake at dawn and dusk and tend to snooze during the day when I'm gone. Tney do seem to understand when the light goes out I'm sleeping. Meaning to them I guess, no treats for 8 hours, might as well shred the place. Lol


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah same with my rats. I think their downtime is during the day too because I'm at work and that can be equated as me sleeping in their rat universe. After dinner is when they start becoming active and it lasts til 2 in the morning some nights--I stay up until around that time, but it's getting tiring.


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok good, sorry it took me so long to reply but I totally forgot about posting this thread. Yes Skiddy is my only rat atm but my friend is going to give me one of his rats this weekend so he should have a cage mate by the end of january! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

cccgina1 said:


> Somebody tell my rats please. They are up all night on the wheel, shredding paper, throwing toys, playing rat games, etc. Lol I'm at the point where I wear earplugs. they're awake at dawn and dusk and tend to snooze during the day when I'm gone. Tney do seem to understand when the light goes out I'm sleeping. Meaning to them I guess, no treats for 8 hours, might as well shred the place. Lol


Made me giggle. yeah, my girls arre the same way.
LIGHTS WENT OUT? SQUEAKY WHEEL TIME! YEAH!


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah my rats sleep most of the day, the evening is when things get good. Last night around 4 on my way to the bathroom I noticed my girls wrestling and flying up the sides of their cage, nest box had been tipped over lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

